# I see Doxx lurking about on the title page.... Hi Doxx!



## havoc (Dec 23, 2004)

Since he is so stealthy i thought i would have to bring his visit to light alittle 

Long time no see Doxx, have a merry Christmas!


----------



## havoc (Dec 23, 2004)

Damn, as quick as he was here. he is gone again...


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 23, 2004)

Keep taking your medication  :crazy:


----------



## terri (Dec 23, 2004)

Merry Christmas to Doxx and Dew.


----------



## doxx (Dec 28, 2004)

hey people - I lurk around sometimes and post useful 
info if I find time... hope y'all enjoying the holidays!


----------



## vonnagy (Dec 28, 2004)

hey doxx, merry post-christmas &amp; happy new year!


----------



## terri (Dec 28, 2004)

doxx said:
			
		

> hey people - I lurk around sometimes and post useful
> info if I find time... hope y'all enjoying the holidays!



Back atcha, sweets!


----------



## havoc (Dec 28, 2004)

I knew i wasn't crazy


----------



## doxx (Dec 29, 2004)

says who  :crazy:


----------



## havoc (Dec 29, 2004)

My millions of adoring fans


----------



## Luminosity (Dec 29, 2004)

Yes well thats all well &amp; good and so forth but are you an *internet legend* !?!?

Hmmmm ?


----------



## oriecat (Dec 29, 2004)

hehehe


----------



## havoc (Dec 29, 2004)

Naw, only one man here is truely an internet legend, and we all know who that is...


----------



## MDowdey (Dec 29, 2004)

havoc said:
			
		

> Naw, only one man here is truely an internet legend, and we all know who that is...




just stop.


----------



## havoc (Dec 29, 2004)

Hey MD don't be just quoting me if you have a problem with the "internet Legend" talk to the person who brought it up...


----------



## photogoddess (Dec 29, 2004)

ENOUGH!!! issed:


----------



## ferny (Dec 29, 2004)

I still can't get over that shot you took of the black guy in the pin stripe suit. I was looking for it the other day on your site and couldn't find it.  :?


----------



## aggiezach (Dec 29, 2004)

http://www.urbansnitch.com/set0828/index.html


Hope Doxx doesn't mind! 


Zach


----------



## ferny (Dec 29, 2004)

And rather predictably I find it almost straight away after posting that. I swear I couldn't find it though.

http://www.urbansnitch.com/set0828/index.html


----------



## aggiezach (Dec 29, 2004)

Jinx! Now you owe me a coke! 


Zach


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 29, 2004)

lol.... that's funny....


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 29, 2004)

double-post, sorry


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 29, 2004)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> Yes well thats all well &amp; good and so forth but are you an *internet legend* !?!?
> 
> Hmmmm ?



You want some a dis?



			
				photogoddess said:
			
		

> ENOUGH!!! issed:



LOL, that is such a cute emoticon...

And we ALL know who the real internet legend is here:







This is how crazy he is... he calls me up today and says he has an old video of a grappling match between him and this guy who everyone is raving about on the internet as being a great fighter. Well apparenly OMA (onemanarmy) beat the guy and wants to put an MPEG on the internet to link to. He knows about my editing skillz and solicited my aid in transferring it from old vhs to Mpeg format. So now he's going to a video services company to get it transferred from vhs to mpeg and burn a cd to mail me.  

All this, to create a thread on an internet forum... HE'S NUTS I TELL YOU, NUTS!! 

http://mma.tv/tuf/index.cfm?ac=ListMessages&amp;PID=1&amp;TID=533233&amp;FID=2&amp;p=47


----------



## doxx (Dec 29, 2004)

> I still can't get over that shot you took of the
> black guy in the pin stripe suit.



pretty simple actually - some luck &amp; preparation

I usually have my camera pre-focused (old street 
photographer trick) and the shutter speed and
aperture pre-set for the actual lighting conditions.
In this way I can adjust the settings super-quick
when needed.

when I saw the guy, I raised the camera to my eye, 
composed real quick and hit the shutter... as soon I
had my shot, they guy turned around


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 29, 2004)

doxx said:
			
		

> when I saw the guy, I raised the camera to my eye,
> composed real quick and hit the shutter... as soon I
> had my shot, they guy turned around



PAPARAZZI!!


----------



## doxx (Dec 29, 2004)

nope. street photographer






edit: also, I photographed this with a 35mm lens


----------



## Luminosity (Dec 29, 2004)

Thats a fantastic shot Doxx !! 

And apologies to the ppl who were annoyed at my lil dig , I just couldnt resist :greenpbl:


----------



## terri (Dec 29, 2004)

Ha, killer shot, Doxx.       I'd say you have the knack for this kind of thing.


----------



## doxx (Dec 29, 2004)

don't blow too much sugar in my direction now  

edit: spelling  :roll:


----------



## ferny (Dec 30, 2004)

doxx said:
			
		

> > I still can't get over that shot you took of the
> > black guy in the pin stripe suit.
> 
> 
> ...


and???? That's the other bit that gets me. He could be a really nice guy but he doesn't look he'd appreciate having his picture taken like that. 


Oh, and here you go zach. Artemis owes me a Dr Pepper now. :mrgreen:


----------



## doxx (Dec 30, 2004)

> He could be a really nice guy but he doesn't look he'd appreciate having his picture taken like that.



naw. oftentimes people don't realize that I just photographed them.
They don't take a smallish old-looking rangefinder too serious, also
this happened to be in a decent neigbourhood.   [/code]


----------



## havoc (Dec 30, 2004)

Doxx, It looks like you left your digital days behind you. Its refreshing to see people "make the big switch" the "other way" LOL

BTW, you still do any digital after selling the 10D?


----------



## doxx (Dec 30, 2004)

I still do some digital product photography... 
can't beat the convenience


----------



## terri (Dec 30, 2004)

Dew does mostly digital, or she used to.   Maybe he *borrows* her stuff when he's in a hurry.... :twisted: 



> don't blow too much sugar in my direction now



I will if I wanna.    :mrgreen:   Besides, I seldom waste time blowing sugar...and if I do, I prefer to think of it as "blowing sunshine".    

I also have a question for Doxx: How's the puppy doing?


----------



## doxx (Dec 30, 2004)

she gave digital completely up. I use a small Canon
and either rent or borrow better gear if needed.



> "blowing sunshine"


  8) 

the crazy dog ran away, now we have a cat


----------



## terri (Dec 30, 2004)

> she gave digital completely up.



Wow!   Good for her.   Tell her we're thinking of her over here, will you?    

Sorry the puppy ran off, but I am a cat person myself.


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 30, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> Wow!   Good for her.
> :



??? Why is it good to give up digital photography and revert back to something that's on its way out? I'm not trolling, I'm being serious... the truth is out there:  http://tracymilburn.com/aboutPhotography.html


----------



## Karalee (Dec 30, 2004)

> You can trust when you do business here that you are dealing with professionals using very high-end photographic equipment (Canon exclusively) and it is all digital.



Its really funny that you have a nikon camera under that statement


----------



## Geronimo (Dec 30, 2004)

howdy Doxx.  hope all is well.


----------



## doxx (Dec 31, 2004)

> ??? Why is it good to give up digital photography and revert back to something that's on its way out? I'm not trolling, I'm being serious... the truth is out there:



a) the truth is out there - on your own _professional_ website  :crazy: 
b) deleted
c) censored


----------



## Darfion (Dec 31, 2004)

Hey Doxx. How you doing?  Say hello to Dew for me too.


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 31, 2004)

Karalee said:
			
		

> Its really funny that you have a nikon camera under that statement



What's so funny about it? It's a digital camera... The article has nothing to do with me, it has to do with a trend in photography. You don't think Nikon is involved in that trend?



			
				doxx said:
			
		

> a) the truth is out there - on your own _professional_ website  :crazy:



Let the record show... YOU started the rudeness here, with putting professional in italics and laughing, when all I did was make a statement about digital vs. film.


----------



## Lula (Dec 31, 2004)

I dont wanna get in the middle of anything but........


I looked and still look at your website Doxx, i think its great
i also have looked in the websites (webdesign) you did, i find your work very insteresting and your photography very good!!!!

Doxx, I have seen New york through your eyes 
Thanxx


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 31, 2004)

Edited


----------



## Corry (Dec 31, 2004)

Lula said:
			
		

> I dont wanna get in the middle of anything but........
> 
> 
> I looked and still look at your website Doxx, i think its great
> ...



I agree...I've always admired your work.  It's awesome to have someone on this forum with your knowledge and insight.


----------



## voodoocat (Dec 31, 2004)

Street photography remains my favorite genre of photography.. and nothing captures it like a Leica!  Doxx, your stuff has always been very inspiring for many people on the forum including myself.


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 31, 2004)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> Street photography remains my favorite genre of photography.. and nothing captures it like a Leica!



I enjoy street photography as well... some of the stuff I've seen on FM is really good.


----------



## terri (Dec 31, 2004)

Congrats again on making the hotlist for photoblogs, Doxx....I agree with Lula's comment about seeing New York through your eyes - you really capture the essence of the city.   

Not everyone has the talent to do that, that's for sure.     

Hope you and Dew have a Happy New Year!


----------



## havoc (Dec 31, 2004)

I think i also see the genius in Doxx work. The ability to capture life "unscripted" and unaware is truely an art in itself.


----------



## doxx (Dec 31, 2004)

thank y'all for the positive response on my stuff...

happy New Year to everybody!


----------



## Corry (Dec 31, 2004)

No problem Doxx!  It's well deserved!  Happy New Year to you, too!


----------



## ferny (Dec 31, 2004)

I don't want to turn my nose brown here. But you're the reason I want to disappear into town with my camera. If only I had the balls.


----------



## doxx (Dec 31, 2004)

For street photography, just go out there and start with a longer
(zoom) lens. After a while you'll feel more comfortable and move 
closer. You will develop an eye for what's happening out there.


----------



## ferny (Dec 31, 2004)

I'd like to.  When you do yours, do you just sit there and wait on a bench? Or sit in a doorway out of the way? Or just walk about and look for anything? It all looks so easy. See people talking, *snap*. See people crossing a street, *snap*. But I know there's more to it than that and that a lot of film gets wasted.
Also, what's your view on colour street photography? Most people seem to use b&amp;w. I noticed you've used colour a couple of times, but not often. Is it an artistic reason or a cost one?
Oh, and most importantly, how do you react when people know you've taken a photo of them? I'd guess most are curious as to why you've taken a photo. So what do you tell them? And how often do you get a bad reaction?


I'm so nosey aren't I? :mrgreen:


----------



## doxx (Dec 31, 2004)

usually I walk around and happen to see interesting
moments. Sometimes, when I see a scenery I like
I might hang out for a while to get a 'better shot'.

I use b/w film for aesthetic reasons only, it just 
connects the viewer better with the content, color can
distract from the content. 

Some images work well in color and I get a kick to use
color from time to time... my color photography is 
definitely different from the b/w imagery.



> Oh, and most importantly, how do you react when
> people know you've taken a photo of them? I'd guess most
> are curious as to why you've taken a photo. So what do you
> tell them? And how often do you get a bad reaction?



I blend myself into the scenery and most people are not aware
that I take pictures. If somebody notices, I give 'em a nod
or a smile and all is good.
When they ask, I tell them what and why I do it and hand them
a card with my web address.

It doesn't happen often that people get offended (maybe 3 or
4 times during this year)

Oftentimes people wonder about the weird cameras (they usually
don't know about rangefinders or TLR's) and I end up in a nice 
conversation. Today somebody was asking about my Horizon cam.



> I'm so nosey aren't I?



in this way you learn - and I don't mind sharing my experience


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 31, 2004)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> Street photography remains my favorite genre of photography.. and nothing captures it like a Leica!  Doxx, your stuff has always been very inspiring for many people on the forum including myself.



Voodoo, you should check out some of Lars Johnson's street photography on fred miranda... now THAT is some good stuff. He uses an mkii and L glass.  REALLY awesome stuff.  Take care


----------



## ferny (Dec 31, 2004)

Thanks doxx.


----------



## danalec99 (Dec 31, 2004)

I guess your tool helps too. The M6 would come accross as an old P&amp;S camera to the layman. I think it helps a lot when compared to a monstrous slr/dslr.

Markus, have you ever felt that you were being watched, post 9/11?


----------



## doxx (Dec 31, 2004)

> Markus, have you ever felt that you were being watched, post 9/11?



yes, there is a certain awareness after 9/11. I have been asked
by the cops a couple of times what I'm photographing, once a cop
told me it was against the law to photograph bridges (I just moved
to NY back then)

The subway photography ban is also an obvious result, but then 
again what can they do?


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 31, 2004)

danalec99 said:
			
		

> I guess your tool helps too. The M6 would come accross as an old P&amp;S camera to the layman. I think it helps a lot when compared to a monstrous slr/dslr.
> 
> Markus, have you ever felt that you were being watched, post 9/11?



Not if you use a long zoom lense, at least 200.  If you guys want to see some real streat photography (something I'm not into shooting myself) log on to fred miranda and go to the people section and look at some of Lars' stuff; it's truly incredible. It's also better to shoot street photography in color imho.

Take care


----------



## GerryDavid (Dec 31, 2004)

Bokeh, your like the energizer bunny, your not giving up.  It seems most people on this thread are ignoring you.


----------



## havoc (Dec 31, 2004)

People are generally not observant of things going on around them, plusWhen you start to get good at street photography, (like Doxx is good at it) and know all the tricks, it becomes real easy to become a real "photo sniper".

Any serious street photographer that i have ever seen uses almost exclusively B&amp;W for its mood setting qualities.


----------



## danalec99 (Dec 31, 2004)

doxx said:
			
		

> > Markus, have you ever felt that you were being watched, post 9/11?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you need a Model Releases for SP?


----------



## doxx (Dec 31, 2004)

nope. photography in public places is legal. For some 
publications/stock photography  one would need a model release...


----------



## danalec99 (Dec 31, 2004)

Thanks.

And what about the 2005 Calender that you are selling? Did you need a release for that?


----------



## doxx (Dec 31, 2004)

naw. self-published with 'artistic value'.
I could get stuff in a 'artsy' book or
exhibit in a gallery with no legal problems
(I'm working on it actually)


----------



## Artemis (Dec 31, 2004)

Ohh btw Doxx, I havent really met you before, but you seem like a damned good guy, and if you get this many responses, you must be a good photographer! Yah gotto pm me some of yah work cause I really wanna see it!


----------



## mrsid99 (Dec 31, 2004)

Although B&amp;W photography is not my bag I've always admired Doxx's work, great stuff!


----------



## GerryDavid (Dec 31, 2004)

B&amp;w pictures grow on you.  :0)  I use to find them boring, but now I find it fun to get the tones and contrast out of some scenes.


----------



## Luminosity (Jan 1, 2005)

Like a lot of people , I share the same opinion that b&amp;w suits street photography _right down to the ground _( scuse the pun  ) . 
It brings both realism and poetry to the images , which Doxx captures so succinctly.
I mainly use b&amp;w the times I've gone out and tried my hand at street photography. 

Doxx , in your images of the streets and people of New York , you capture the grit and heart of this urban jungle in such a *classy* and fascinating way.
A LOT of people would do well to take their cues from you :sillysmi:
I know your book and gallery showings will go well. G'luck !


----------



## Vanderlei (Jan 1, 2005)

danalec99 said:
			
		

> I guess your tool helps too. The M6 would come accross as an old P&amp;S camera to the layman. I think it helps a lot when compared to a monstrous slr/dslr.



THat's what telephotos are for...


----------

